

A/B Testing on 4chan - 404error
http://boards.4chan.org/gd/res/51935

======
rtpg
Should be noted that threads are ephemeral... so this might disappear after a
while. Not sure what the turnover's like on /gd/ though, so it might be around
for a long while.

